# [28] - Celtics [10-17] at Warriors [15-15]



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Edit - Premier









at









  The Boston Celtics play the Golden State Warriors at the ORACLE Areana in Oakland, California on Friday, December 28th. The game will be at 10:30 EST and will be televised by







New England.

The probable starters for each team:













 Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* *|* Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center> 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* *|* Schedule *|* *Season Splits* | Game Notes

​</center>  Please visit the Golden *State *Warriors *Game *Thread*!*


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: 12/29 Golden State*

dam this one isnt on league pass


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: 12/29 Golden State*

It is for me. 10:30 EST on NBA3.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 Golden State*



Causeway said:


> It is for me. 10:30 EST on NBA3.


Same


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: 12/29 Golden State*

I don't like staying up for west coast games, then going to the gym in the A.M...Maybe this one will be worth it. It's not too bad watching the youngs guys play even though they don't win.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: 12/29 Golden State*

stupid australia:banned: has nothing


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*

Tony Allen is much better than Gerald Green at this point in their careers, both on offense and especially on defense. Allen is at his best when he doesn't try to do too much. His ball-handling skills are terrible, but if he stays away from three plus dribble drives, he does fine.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*

By the way, what's up with Wally? I know his ankle is bothering him, but I don't think that's any reason for him to jack up so many shots when he's not hitting them. He's 1-7 so far with as many turnovers [two] as points.

Allen, Al Jefferson, and Delonte West are carrying this team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 Golden State*

Celtics down five points to the Warriors at halftime, 48-53.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, FC</td><td>16</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>17</td><td>4-7</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>13</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>19</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>13</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>16</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>18-42</td><td>3-7</td><td>9-13</td><td>10</td><td>22</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>9</td><td>10</td><td>48</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*42.9%*</td><td>*42.9%*</td><td>*69.2%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (10)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"></td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#00275d">*GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Baron Davis, PG</td><td>20</td><td>5-12</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Richardson, GF</td><td>17</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Barnes, SF</td><td>13</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andris Biedrins, FC</td><td>18</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">5</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mickael Pietrus, GF</td><td>20</td><td>4-8</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike Dunleavy, SF</td><td>10</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith McLeod, PG</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ike Diogu, FC</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adonal Foyle, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>19-43</td><td>4-12</td><td>11-14</td><td>10</td><td>22</td><td>13</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>53</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*44.2%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*78.6%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (7)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*

Mickael Pietrus is abusing Wally on both ends.

Wally just keeps on shooting relentlessly. I know the best way for a shooter to get out of a bad streak is to keep on shooting, but he has to learn to hold it back when it's not falling in.

The Warriors are running all over the Celtics right now.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 Golden State*

Gerald isn't doing as well as everyone projected. He's struggling to penetrate and is being a bit too passive and his defense is still not good enough, as he's rotating slowly.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 Golden State*

Together, Delonte West [6] and Tony Allen [6] have more rebounds than Al Jefferson, Ryan Gomes, Kendrick Perkins, and Brian Scalabrine combined.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*

Andris Biedrins is making the Celtics' big men look foolish.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*



Premier said:


> Tony Allen is much better than Gerald Green at this point in their careers, both on offense and especially on defense. Allen is at his best when he doesn't try to do too much. His ball-handling skills are terrible, but if he stays away from three plus dribble drives, he does fine.




yet there are ppl that want gerald to get all of tonys minutes...


the warriors are making our team look foolish right now...our kids just cant hang with baron, j-rich or biedrens...whens paul coming back??


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> the warriors are making our team look foolish right now...our kids just cant hang with baron, j-rich or biedrens...whens paul coming back??


Eyes on the prize.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

maybe gerald should stop practicing his off the wall dunks and practice a little extra on his defense


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*



Premier said:


> Eyes on the prize.



hahahaha well thats where we are headed i guess...doesnt make me happy tho


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The only young players that actually have shown that they will productive players are Al Jefferson, Ryan Gomes, Delonte West, and Sebastian Telfair.

I don't want to be hard on the kid, but Gerald is turning 21 in less than a month. I mean Rudy Gay is younger and he's having a better season. This is Gerald's time to shine. He should be playing better.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hahahaha well thats where we are headed i guess...doesnt make me happy tho


Once one of those three players [you can add Al Horford and Brandan Wright to that list] are in Celtic green, you'll be happy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Andris Biedrins has 18 points, 15 rebounds [6 offensive], and 4 blocked shots on the Celtics' big men.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 Golden State*

Tony Allen just got a technical.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> The only young players that actually have shown that they will productive players are Al Jefferson, Ryan Gomes, Delonte West, and Sebastian Telfair.


tony???



> Once one of those three players [you can add Al Horford and Brandan Wright to that list] are in Celtic green, you'll be happy.


so i can wait another 5 years for whoever it is to develop and then finally get us in the playoffs...when pierce has turned into a role player who plays 25 minutes a game in a michael finley-esque sort of way...im not patient enough for that


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wow....Wally 3-17. Figure your life out, Szczerbiak.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Thad Young really does look like PP.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*



Premier said:


> Tony Allen is much better than Gerald Green at this point in their careers, both on offense and especially on defense. Allen is at his best when he doesn't try to do too much. His ball-handling skills are terrible, but if he stays away from three plus dribble drives, he does fine.


For the past two weeks, we've know that Prem.



#1AWF, convince me that you knew that Tony Allen will return to his rookie season form and you'll get a free SM to bbb.net.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I should get that aqua. I posted that Allen thread before the preseason.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*



aquaitious said:


> #1AWF, convince me that you knew that Tony Allen will return to his rookie season form and you'll get a free SM to bbb.net.




that wont be hard at all! was i not the ONLY person standing up for tony allen in the previous thread what 6 weeks ago and said that he was much better in every aspect of the game than gerald except for shooting???



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> granted, tony allen is not the player tony allen was...but gerald green is still not the player tony allen IS and not close to the player tony allen WAS...make sense? lol...the only thing gerald does better than tony is shoot and dunk...everything else tony > gerald


i said that in this thread...

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=317431

6 weeks ago before tony started playing so great...there were a couple of more threads where i fought that tony was miles ahead of green and that in no way should he lose his minutes to green yet others were saying he doesnt have the potential to be a star like green and tony hasnt shown anything since his rookie year(sound familiar:biggrin: )...wheres my SM???? :yay: :yay:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> I should get that aqua. I posted that Allen thread before the preseason.


Never!

Plus, no one thought he'll come (become?) back to this level.

Not even:



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> that wont be hard at all! was i not the ONLY person standing up for tony allen in the previous thread what 6 weeks ago and said that he was much better in every aspect of the game than gerald except for shooting???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> *granted, tony allen is not the player tony allen was*...but gerald green is still not the player tony allen IS and not close to the player tony allen WAS...make sense? lol...the only thing gerald does better than tony is shoot and dunk...everything else tony > gerald


Now sit down *****. 

:biggrin:

P.S. Tony Allen was not "miles ahead of Green," he was just plain awful to watch. Telfair probably kept shutting him down in practice...or Tony just tried to go through him, like he tried to do in every single game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

so sue me i didnt put a "yet"...why would i be fighting for him to get minutes if i thought he was gonna play as crappy as he did to begin the season


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> P.S. Tony Allen was not "miles ahead of Green," he was just plain awful to watch.




exactly my point...at the beginning of the season he was awful to watch but i knew what kind of player he was and thats why i stood up for him cuz i knew he'd break out of it...that should be evidence enough that i had faith for him to come back to his old form...i didn thave to wait for him to start playing good to jump on the bandwagon


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> exactly my point...at the beginning of the season he was awful to watch but i knew what kind of player he was and thats why i stood up for him cuz i knew he'd break out of it...that should be evidence enough that i had faith for him to come back to his old form...i didn thave to wait for him to start playing good to jump on the bandwagon


But you knew, even though for a year and two months he didn't score 30 points combined, that he'd come back?

Hard to believe AWF, Vin Baker at least had some positive stories around him...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> But you knew, even though for a year and two months he didn't score 30 points combined, that he'd come back?
> 
> Hard to believe AWF, Vin Baker at least had some positive stories around him...




as i said before...if i didnt think he could come back why would i fight for him....why would i say he was such a better player than gerald and he deserved minutes if i thought he would average 2 ppg?? answer me that and ill say ur right...if you cant answer it i think i deserve qa SM :biggrin:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Vin Baker at least had some positive stories around him...


Too bad all the stories were about his vaunted drinking ability and not his basketball skill.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Hey! What about me? What about my? My preseason TA thread is on this very page. What about me???


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hey cause ur already a supporting member u should be backing me :biggrin: i would be one too if i had a paypal account but i dont so this is the only shot i got lol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> as i said before...if i didnt think he could come back why would i fight for him....why would i say he was such a better player than gerald and he deserved minutes if i thought he would average 2 ppg?? answer me that and ill say ur right...if you cant answer it i think i deserve qa SM :biggrin:


If the Celtics had someone better than Green (who _was_ better than Allen two weeks ago), Tony Allen would have never crossed your mind.

Just because, in your opinion, Tony Allen was better than Green, it doesn't mean you believed that Tony Allen was going to be as good as he is right now.

Nobody, not even Tony Allen himself, thought that.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*



Premier said:


> By the way, what's up with Wally? I know his ankle is bothering him, but I don't think that's any reason for him to jack up so many shots when he's not hitting them. He's 1-7 so far with as many turnovers [two] as points.
> 
> Allen, Al Jefferson, and Delonte West are carrying this team.


This was one of the first celtics games I've had the chance to watch this year. Wally was absolutely atrocious. He doesn't run the offense, he's not a good defender, he wasn't hitting his shots. When he gets the ball he just looks for a way to throw it at the basket, regardless of his teammates.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 12/29 @ Golden State*

That's the problem with Wally. He's usually good, but when's he bad, he drags the entire team down with him.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been following the celtics primarily through this forum while I've been away at school and some of the things that showed up the other night that have been ignored (keeping in mind they could have been just that night):

1. Wally just doesn't fit with this team when he's not making his shots. I guess that's a big when.
2. Tony Allen has been getting blasted here. But he showed me the ability to hustle, work within the offense, and handle the ball better than the third grader I was expecting based on your commentary.
3. The Celtics did a surprisingly good job of "helping the helper" on defense and rotating over. The exception was Wally of course.
4. Two words that seem to have left our vocabulary: transition defense.
5. Oh and two more: defensive rebounding.
6. What happened to Theo Ratliff? His interior defense would allow our perimeter defenders to take more chances without fear of getting burned.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> hey cause ur already a supporting member u should be backing me i


For the nth time, you can pay with a credit card. At least I did last year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> For the nth time, you can pay with a credit card. At least I did last year.




no, when you go to the order screen it only says "order using paypal"


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

So create a paypal account and use a credit card. We're not making ballistic missiles here.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no, when you go to the order screen it only says "order using paypal"


You can also write a check...my address is 101 School Street, Cambridge, MA 02139.

Seriously though, you can write a check and send it in. PM an admin for details.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Seriously though, you can write a check and send it in. PM an admin for details.


Not anymore, aqua.


----------

